# 230 yards with .44 mag



## WillBrink (Aug 6, 2009)

Check this 'ol boy out:

[YOUTUBE]lE6EUCSiJRg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 08steeda (Aug 6, 2009)

That boy is a SHOOTER!!! 230 yds!!!

I have shot my .357 Mag at 100 yds. Never tried beyond it!

Cool!


----------



## WillBrink (Aug 6, 2009)

08steeda said:


> That boy is a SHOOTER!!! 230 yds!!!
> 
> I have shot my .357 Mag at 100 yds. Never tried beyond it!
> 
> Cool!



I have shot man sized targets with my 1911s and .357 from 100 yards. Not that it really matters, but I would be interested to see the size of the target he was shooting at. Bob Munden shot a balloon at 300 yards with a 1911, but Bob is perhaps the best shot who ever lived.


----------



## Headshot (Aug 6, 2009)

Not to nitpick, but as far as your sig line goes, if you're quoting the claymore mine it says "Front toward enemy" yours has way too many big words for the average leg infantryman to read.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 6, 2009)

Headshot said:


> Not to nitpick, but as far as your sig line goes, if you're quoting the claymore mine it says "Front toward enemy" *yours has way too many big words for the average leg infantryman to read.*



Me no understandy what you's be talkin about!


----------



## Manolito (Aug 7, 2009)

We put a white dot on the back of each mine and every hour counted the dots. Knotted each lead starting from left to right. That way you didn't have one turned towards you by the enemy and you knew in the dark which one you were detonating by counting the knots. Great piece of equipment.:2c:


----------



## Cabbage Head (Aug 8, 2009)

Good shooting. Nice backyard range!!!!!


----------



## 7point62 (Aug 8, 2009)

Headshot said:


> Not to nitpick, but as far as your sig line goes, if you're quoting the claymore mine it says "Front toward enemy" yours has way too many big words for the average leg infantryman to read.




FRONT TOWARD ENEMY doesn't necessarily mean the side with the writing. It just means the FRONT. It doesn't tell you which side is the FRONT. But if it said THIS SIDE TOWARD ENEMY it would be easier for us groundpounders to figure out. :uhh:


----------



## Headshot (Aug 9, 2009)

7point62 said:


> FRONT TOWARD ENEMY doesn't necessarily mean the side with the writing. It just means the FRONT. It doesn't tell you which side is the FRONT. But if it said THIS SIDE TOWARD ENEMY it would be easier for us groundpounders to figure out. :uhh:



Agreed, however the claymore is a shaped charge, and well...it should actually be read as "Front, toward enemy".  

I guess budgeting didn't allow for the comma.


----------



## ComingBack (Aug 9, 2009)

That was awesome.  I wish I still lived in the country so I could do shit like that again.


----------



## WillBrink (Aug 9, 2009)

ComingBack said:


> That was awesome.  I wish I still lived in the country so I could do shit like that again.



One of the few things I miss about living in NH where I was, was having a range out the back door, and plenty of room to generally shoot what I wanted when I wanted.


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 9, 2009)

Headshot said:


> Not to nitpick, but as far as your sig line goes, if you're quoting the claymore mine it says "Front toward enemy" yours has way too many big words for the average leg infantryman to read.



Wonder what kind of energy that bullet retains at 230 yards ??  Wanna stand out there and find out for me at the next Shootout ???? :doh:


----------



## TheWookie (Aug 9, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> Wonder what kind of energy that bullet retains at 230 yards ??  Wanna stand out there and find out for me at the next Shootout ???? :doh:



Good question, I was wondering the same.


----------



## HOLLiS (Aug 9, 2009)

7point62 said:


> FRONT TOWARD ENEMY doesn't necessarily mean the side with the writing. It just means the FRONT. It doesn't tell you which side is the FRONT. But if it said THIS SIDE TOWARD ENEMY it would be easier for us groundpounders to figure out. :uhh:



The is the problem when grunts do not have a Gunny to keep them inline and instruct them well.


----------



## WillBrink (Aug 9, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> Wonder what kind of energy that bullet retains at 230 yards ??



I don't know, but  I do know there have been various cases of people being killed by .44 mag bullets fired from much farther distances, usually as an accident.


----------



## TheWookie (Aug 9, 2009)

WillBrink said:


> I don't know, but  I do know there have been various cases of people being killed by .44 mag bullets fired from much farther distances, usually as an accident.




No doubt it would kill ya, did ya hear that pang on steel when he hits.:eek: I've shot on a lot of steel and those sounded like solid hits to me.

But, I still wanna know what kind of energy it brings.


----------



## CBTech (Aug 13, 2009)

Hot dog! I was also pretty envious of his backyard. Best I ever did was hitting a Skoal tin with a Kimber custom shop 1911 at 75 yds.............. all luck (but capable handgun none the least.)


----------

